# VZW out of d2g?



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

So i called big red for a warranty replacement cause my bottom 2 rows of keys quit working and the phone reboots everytime i slide it open to use the keyboard and the tech said they were out of the droid 2 globals and that i would be sent a droid 3 as a replacement free of charge. Hmmmm good for me? Guess ill have to wait and see.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

If that's what they told you, then consider the phone EOL. Software version 4.5.608 will be the final one. Don't hold your breath anymore waiting for an unlock "solution".


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

I kind of wish they were out of d2 when I had to replace mine. I want a free upgrade to a d3. Though I would miss the awesomeness of this community.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> If that's what they told you, then consider the phone EOL. Software version 4.5.608 will be the final one. Don't hold your breath anymore waiting for an unlock "solution".


The "Solution" would be nice and less of a pain in the ass for the devs to develope roms and kernels on this phone. But im not holding my breath on that either......









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

bigrob1015 said:


> The "Solution" would be nice and less of a pain in the ass for the devs to develope roms and kernels on this phone. But im not holding my breath on that either......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that we don't have the ability to change the kernel and our system for loading roms is a hack of the linux boot process, I'm surprised we have as much as we do.

I hate to say it, but I'm sure others might agree, next phone I get won't be Motorola. Good hardware, shitty software and customer relations.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Im the same..... Depends on whats out when its time for me to upgrade though. Pretty much every non-motorola device I've used just feels like its about to break if i so much as push on the screen. That is the only reason I'll even consider staying with Moto for my next.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that once they update the DROID4 to be actually global, I'll get one (provided it's SIM unlockable).


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

bigrob1015 said:


> So i called big red for a warranty replacement cause my bottom 2 rows of keys quit working and the phone reboots everytime i slide it open to use the keyboard and the tech said they were out of the droid 2 globals and that i would be sent a droid 3 as a replacement free of charge. Hmmmm good for me? Guess ill have to wait and see.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Mine was acting up too, they said nothing to me about a droid 3, want to trade?


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

audinutt said:


> Mine was acting up too, they said nothing to me about a droid 3, want to trade?


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki

When did you call about it cause i called about mine on thursday night and thats when they said i was getting the d3 as my replacement lol. I know im due foe upgrade in july and so far none of the phone even seem as durable as the moto phones and i agree with bikedude good hardware shitty software


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Considering that we don't have the ability to change the kernel and our system for loading roms is a hack of the linux boot process, I'm surprised we have as much as we do.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm sure others might agree, next phone I get won't be Motorola. Good hardware, shitty software and customer relations.


Agreed. Unless the droid 4 is more user/customize friendly, I'm going elsewhere. But given Google isn't supporting the cdma nexus, I don't know that's my choice either. Maybe the rezound?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You know what I don't understand about these "going elsewhere" posts&#8230;

I'm fairly sure that people who would buy a DROID2 GLOBAL or a DROID4 are interested in the hardware keyboard. Rezound doesn't have one. Nexus doesn't. What's the whole deal with viewing those as possible alternatives?


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> You know what I don't understand about these "going elsewhere" posts&#8230;
> 
> I'm fairly sure that people who would buy a DROID2 GLOBAL or a DROID4 are interested in the hardware keyboard. Rezound doesn't have one. Nexus doesn't. What's the whole deal with viewing those as possible alternatives?


Thats the whole reason i got the droid 2 global in the first place was for the hardware keyboard it makes sending messages so much easier. Hopefully i like the d3 as much as i did the d2g









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> You know what I don't understand about these "going elsewhere" posts&#8230;
> 
> I'm fairly sure that people who would buy a DROID2 GLOBAL or a DROID4 are interested in the hardware keyboard. Rezound doesn't have one. Nexus doesn't. What's the whole deal with viewing those as possible alternatives?


You're right, I prefer a physical keyboard, but I also want A- a fast processor and high memory and B- a phone that is supported by devs and not a pain in the ass to mod.

This weekend, I was n the VZ store and played with the Razr, Nexus, Spectrum and Rezound and I found the Spectrum blew the Nexus out of the water with constant process speed and the Razr was a second close. People, IMO, buy the Nexus because it's easy to mod and was supported by Google, but it doesn't appear to be a more superior phone hardware-wise. That said, with the D2G, we have to rely on hacking and kangs to get roms, which is bullshit, but I don't fault devs for it... we have a bear of a phone. So if the D4 is the same pain in the ass that the D2 and D2G are (which we have no reason to believe it won't be... it's not the X), then I'm moving away from it and possibly from Moto all together. I've been a Droid user since the OG came out (I had it 2 weeks before the street release), but after getting into romming this past year, my loyalty is faded.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bigrob1015 said:


> Thats the whole reason i got the droid 2 global in the first place was for the hardware keyboard it makes sending messages so much easier. Hopefully i like the d3 as much as i did the d2g


Messages is one thing (after all they're written in a natural language). Imagine using an SSH client (remote terminal) with an on-screen keyboard. Typing commands like "chsh" or "vipw".


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I got it because verizon was having a "two for one" thing and my mom wanted a keyboard. That said, I like the keyboard alot and do prefer it. I do use the on screen keyboard alot though. Mostly only use my phone for messages/browsing anyways. If I need more I have a computer for that...


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx, do you have your computer when you're in the middle of a forest on your bicycle, about 110km away from home, and suddenly your (very valued) customer calls “hey, my site's throwing an error, could you please look into it?”


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No, i was giving MY reason. Wasnt speaking for anyone else.

Yea, some people do have legit needs for a physical keyboard. The majority of the people that bought this phone only got it with the keyboard for texting though (from what ive seen atleast).


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanted the keyboard because I had the Envy before and got used to the keyboard. I prefer a physical one, but ultimately, the function/performance is going to trump nthat.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Cstryon said:


> I kind of wish they were out of d2 when I had to replace mine. I want a free upgrade to a d3. Though I would miss the awesomeness of this community.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


You don't need to miss anything, there is a Droid3 Bootstrap available on the market, and D3Root is easy to find on the web , so you can install whatever you like.









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

There's just even less of a dev community for the d3 than d2/g


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> There's just even less of a dev community for the d3 than d2/g


That's what im seeing the community here in the D2G section rocks and if I ever have a question I just have to ask that's why I hate to leave but alas the time has come my new phone has arrived and so far so good 

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

Douple post


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was a bit miffed the d3 wasn't LTE, so my guess is others shame my sentiments. I haven't looked at the specs, but I can't imagine it's much 'more phone' than the d2/d2g.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

dual core and 1gb ram iirc. Pretty much same phone otherwise though.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn.. that's quite a beefier model. Wonder why no support? Possibly the locked bootloader and the fact that it came out when the VZ Nexus did?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Damn.. that's quite a beefier model. Wonder why no support? Possibly the locked bootloader and the fact that it came out when the VZ Nexus did?


Wonder why you think it has no support? Possibly because Hashcode is in another subforum and our device owes a lot of cm9 to it. It's also an omap4 device which really only had unofficial support in Gingerbread, making most of it's core services hacked to oblivion for support.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Add on to that it was released around the same time as the Bionic and more people tend to get phones without physical keyboards.

Also, I think the only phone that was hyped up more than the Bionic was the GNex which might have also affected sales.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mean no support... I meant less support. I think it's odd that a more powerful phone would have less dev support than its previous model. That's like devs preferring the OG Droid over the d2, which I couldn't imagine. Given how much of a pain the d2g is, I wish I waited for the d3.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, that's /so/ biased it's not even funny. Thinking that an omap3 phone with other similar devices is harder than an omap4 phone with (what used to be) nothing else to reference against, is bad knowledge on your part. Time and the want/need to get dirty with the system is what seperates our devs from the omap4 devices (like the D3). Our device should've been relatively simple, but a good majority of our devs were just getting started with Android (afaik). Past that you have to look to history to see how the D2G evolved over time and what happened when Defy/Hashcode introduced new configurations and MotoMagic went and unified the Motorola device codebase.

'Nuff said on the best keypad ever.

Edit-
And this is my oft-shown ego: You're all so fucking welcome 

Edit 2-
And the devs "prefering" the D1 over the D2... you /must/ understand the the OG Droid can run custom kernels. Boom. What now. ? An unlocked device is easier than one that's locked, and things didn't really evolve past OTA mods until hijack/2nd-init was introduced.

Edit3-
I may as well just mention now that you may as well take my word, being the person that ported Sapphire from the D2, had the initial port of CM7 running, ported (most of) AOSP alone, and has been through many a rom project. Truly, 'nuff said.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Our device should've been relatively simple, but a good majority of our devs were just getting started with Android (afaik)



Just most? Lol. I think ALL were. If you look back at anything Team GRD did (except for the Romer) it was a disaster for the most part. Me and Fenuxx didn't know wtf we were doing really (learned a lot about android as we went though). We just were sick and tired of Fission being the only fully working rom. Rev had never even touched it until he somehow got brought into CM4DX then D2 then D2G. You, I dont know about your prior exp before the Sapphire port. You seemed the most knowledgeable out of everyone tbh.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was being a bit sardonic... I don't have the technical experience to differentiate between the phones, but I'm talking about how the d2/g has 2x the RAM and processor ability over the OG. As a user, I certainly wouldn't be championing the development of more roms for the OG when running cm7 on my OG was a slug compared to my d2g. But I can see how, from a dev perspective, the OG might be more friendly to hack.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm sure others might agree, next phone I get won't be Motorola. Good hardware, shitty software and customer relations.


I agree with every last part of this statement. It's unfortunate that Motorola doesn't get it.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it's because they don't have to 'get it'... Ever since pagers in the 80s, moto has done what it wanted and we've continued to buy their products. When people move in droves to other products in protest, they'll change their ways... Not until then, though.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Which wont ever happen. The majority of people could care less about locked bootloaders, all they care about is the hardware.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Which wont ever happen. The majority of people could care less about locked bootloaders, all they care about is the hardware.


_If_ the bootloader gets unlocked, and it looks like it could according to droid-life (just being hopeful), would that really help out the D2G devs? I feel like I get mixed messages here with some people thinking it would really free things up, and others don't seem to think so.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/09/wsj-google-acquisition-of-motorola-to-clear-as-early-as-next-week/


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Even if they unlock the bootloader (which they won't do with a 99% probability), there are certain issues related to Ice Cream Sandwich.

1st, the CDMA drivers. Getting native ICS drivers will probably depend on the DROID3 (which supposedly has the same radio). There will probably be zero issues with GSM, though.

2nd, the camera. ICS uses a HAL and we'll need HAL-capable drivers for the 5MP camera of the D2G.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Considering that we don't have the ability to change the kernel and our system for loading roms is a hack of the linux boot process, I'm surprised we have as much as we do.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm sure others might agree, next phone I get won't be Motorola. Good hardware, shitty software and customer relations.


I gotta say I'm really torn about what to do when/if the time comes. The Rezound looks like somewhat of a 'viable' option and then there is the 'phone to end all phones' (you know which one hehehe).

I already asked 13th this, but if YOU Brother, if you had to get another device today what would it be?

Just to lighten the mood a bit. Here's a GREAT video about why chosing a new phone/toaster/car/mixmaster/pair of jeans/fondue maker/beer/hooker/nuclear powered godzilla is a sucky proposition anymore:


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I gotta say I'm really torn about what to do when/if the time comes. The Rezound looks like somewhat of a 'viable' option and then there is the 'phone to end all phones' (you know which one hehehe).
> 
> I already asked 13th this, but if YOU Brother, if you had to get another device today what would it be?
> 
> Just to lighten the mood a bit. Here's a GREAT video about why chosing a new phone/toaster/car/mixmaster/pair of jeans/fondue maker/beer/hooker/nuclear powered godzilla is a sucky proposition anymore:


Looking at the Rezound, I can name one massive glaring issue: Beats audio. Besides sounding like an abomination, I'm still not sure if it's like the laptops, but usually, Beats audio, once it's been turned off, goes and sabotages your audio by massively reducing bass and leaving treble extremely high. Granted, some trebleheads may like that but for the treble sensitive people, it's quite a problem. Not implying I'm one of them, since I use TF10's, which are known for over-extended highs. It's the issue of amping now.

Personally, I'd go Nexus(or any VZW phone that has Voodoo support) just for Voodoo kernel. Some genius managed to coat the battery cover of the nexus with some pasti-dip, so the issue of it flying out of my hand is also moot now.

If ICS ends up very well polished, then I'll be hoping this phone lasts for another couple of years.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, that Rezound is a beast, but I don't really desire Beats Audio. I don't listen to music much on my phone, which is why I freeze DSP on my Cyanogenmod installs. Shame, because it was a fast phone when I played with one @ the VZ store.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I ditched my d2g and bought a thunderbolt used. Love it unlocked bootloader and dual radios I can talk and tether on 3g or 4g now 

Best part is the used thunderbolt had a light sensor issue.. VZW replaced it for free since I have the 6.99 insurance some sort of extended warranty. I didn't think it would apply to second hand devices.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

audinutt said:


> I ditched my d2g and bought a thunderbolt used. Love it unlocked bootloader and dual radios I can talk and tether on 3g or 4g waste my battery twice as fast now!


Had to fix it for you


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

It is a batttery hog but I bought two spare batteries and chargers so I always have full spares to swap now 

Speeds like this are nice 








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwoodard (Sep 20, 2011)

I also want to say thanks to all the D2(G) devs as well. This community really made the phone a lot of fun! Actually, I got on the mod-wagon thanks to x13thangelx over on another forum, so I give a special thanks to you! I'm just now at a point where I have enough time to start doing dev work, and I'm hoping I can help with the new root problems on the .629 OTA update.


----------

